# ~~~> FM-3 work visa



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

is it possible to obtain a fm-3 work visa in the states? if so how difficult is it and what is needed?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Silence820 said:


> is it possible to obtain a fm-3 work visa in the states? if so how difficult is it and what is needed?


Nope ... have to get it in Mexico

From the Immigration web site
And practice my profession:

Application for change of migration status to Resident Professional.


Passport or valid identification and travel document.


Letter to the National Institute of Migration, in Spanish and with your signature, stating your reasons for wanting to establish residency in Mexico.


If you intend to work independently, you must submit a sworn, signed statement specifying your intended activity and where you intend to work.


Letter to the National Institute of Migration, on letterhead stationery, in Spanish or translated to Spanish, from the Mexican or foreign public or private institution that intends to employ you, specifying:
The nature of the project or activity in which you will be employed.
The remuneration you will receive.
Your intended workplace.


If your employer is an individual, s/he must submit:
Proof that s/he engages in business activities.
If she is a foreign national, valid migration document.


If your employer is a legal entity, it must submit:

Articles of incorporation.
Last tax return filed (or electronic receipt).
If it is a foreign national, proof of entry in the National Registry of Foreign
Investment.

These requisites do not apply if the prospective employer is a government agency or organization or public institution of higher education or if the company has an up-to-date basic file. 

Professional degree and, if applicable, professional license issued by the Directorate General of Professions of the Ministry of Public Education (www.sep.gob.mx). If you practice a profession that requires a degree, you must comply with the regulatory conditions of Article 5 of the Mexican Constitution in relation to professions.


----------



## hg_in_mexico (Nov 7, 2009)

*FM-3 in Mexico*



Silence820 said:


> is it possible to obtain a fm-3 work visa in the states? if so how difficult is it and what is needed?


I have an FM-3 and have been working in Mexico going on 4 years now. I originally got my FM-3 in Atlanta, GA at the Mexican Consulate. It allowed me to start work and gave me 30 days to get to immigration in Monterrey and have my FM-3 registered. They also issued the permits for my family and gave me 6 months to get them their FM-3's from immigration in Monterrey.
The main improtance is you have financial proof that you are supported and will not be on Mexican Social Security. This will take a Mexican company requesting your services that are not available in Mexico and a company outside of Mexico that is supporting you. The Mexican consulate was very helpful with all the paperwork as well as the Mexican Company I work with.

hg


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

hg_in_mexico said:


> The main improtance is you have financial proof that you are supported and will not be on Mexican Social Security. This will take a Mexican company requesting your services that are not available in Mexico and a company outside of Mexico that is supporting you. The Mexican consulate was very helpful with all the paperwork as well as the Mexican Company I work with.
> 
> hg


There is no Mexican Social Security (for gringos) .... but true, they don't want you here with no money.

The only possible exception to getting a working visa in the US/Mexico is if you are hired before you come to Mexico ... or work for a US company that has offices in Mexico


----------

